# Head Lettuce.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody around SW Va. ever have any luck raising a head lettuce? I ain't.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

The mrs has had pretty good luck with romain lettuce here in eastern wv
js


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try the Romaine.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

WD , I am to your south near Charlotte NC, I have had both success ( occasional) failure and most often, something in between. Romain does work well here especially if I plant at the end of Aug. The trick with iceberg, or other head lettuce is no warm days and if you ar.e going to get a light frost as it is beginning to mature you want to cover it with a very light mulch. If you protect it from freezing with plastic or tarps, the part that touches the tarps will burn from the freeze. I have had these experiences with both iceberg as well as romaine. Head and romaine both need a long cool season.

ETF


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

if its calling for a freeze, cover the plants with a 5 gallon bucket
js


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ended up planting a Burpee seed called Tom Thumb. Not really a head lettuce but sounded fine. Update at the end of Sept.


----------

